# 20 gauge autoloaders



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've loved shooting my 20 pump so much these couple years that I have my heart set on a new semi this fall/winter. I've been shopping like crazy, and have narrowed it down to a Winchester SX4, Franchi Affinity, or maybe a Weatherby SA-08. Or I'd love to get a Benelli M2, but if I go that route, it'll have to wait until next year probably. 

I know quite a few of you on here shoot the above guns, so please give me your opinions. I'll be honest, I'm rough on my guns, and probably don't give them the TLC they deserve, so that can weigh in to your advice.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

A friend that I hunt with shoots a 20 Winchester SX4. I have shot it a few times and love it. Thinking of picking one up myself.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

SA-08, love mine.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd own a Benelli Montefeltro in heartbeat if it were offered in a 20GA Left Hand model.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 2 out of the 3 you mentioned. The Weatherby SA-08 and the Franchi Affinity. They are both solid guns and shoot well. Both are black synthetic with matte black 26" barrels. The Franchi tends to rust in damp conditions. Rem-oil has worked to avoid this from happening. I would buy the camo version if you end up getting the Franchi. I prefer gas operated over inertia, so I shoot the Weatherby SA-08 when waterfowl hunting. Light recoil and just a pleasure to shoot. The Franchi sometimes has cycling issues with light dove/trap loads, where the Weatherby comes with a heavy and light gas piston you can easily change out. Weatherby doesn't offer the SA-08 in a camo version, so you will want to wipe down the gun after wet hunts. 

goosefreak shoots the SX3 20 gauge and utbigbull shoots the Winchester SX4. I'm sure they'll chime in with their experiences.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks all. 

Fowlmouth, no cycling issues on waterfowl loads with the SA-08? Do you only shoot 3" loads, or do you shoot 2 3/4" steel waterfowl loads as well?

I owned a Turkish built (which I understand the SA-08 to be) semi once before that had issues here and there. I just want a gun that goes boom when I pull the trigger.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I shoot a Franchi Affinity and I like the inertia guns. They shoot cleaner and require less maintenance. I will be dumping the Tristar raptor I bought my wife and getting the Franchi compact for her before the hunt starts this year. 

Hoping if enough people start buying 20 gauge the price of the ammo will drop to 12 gauge prices.  I am not new to 20 gauge been shooting a 20 all my hunting life.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gander311 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Fowlmouth, no cycling issues on waterfowl loads with the SA-08? Do you only shoot 3" loads, or do you shoot 2 3/4" steel waterfowl loads as well?
> 
> I owned a Turkish built (which I understand the SA-08 to be) semi once before that had issues here and there. I just want a gun that goes boom when I pull the trigger.


I shoot both 2 3/4" and 3". It depends on the shell, for example the 2 3/4" Experts and Federal #6's I have to change to the light piston. (these are steel dove loads, but work good for ducks) A heavy 2 3/4" waterfowl load cycles fine with the heavy piston..


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I shoot a Benelli M-1 20g. for clays, doves, pheasants, ducks, geese, and swans.
At about year 5 it was dragging a little on picking up a new cartridge.
I pulled spring out of stock, steel wooled/oiled it, and put it back in.
Functions beautifully.
Just wished the M-1’s would have been optioned with a 28” bbl.
I am hoping to add another notch to the stock by using it on an elk hunt next year.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A few years back up in Canada I started a thread about my buddy having issues with his SA08. He hauled that piece of $hit up there all because he didn't want to register his 390. He cussed that little 20 all week long. We cleaned it every afternoon. Every morning it was a one shot wonder. Here's a pic from last year while he was cleaning it. A $500 gun is what it is and won't be an heirloom gun.

I have a SX3 in a 20 and its a delight to shoot. Its been a great gun. When my little 390 gives up the ghost the SX3 will be my go to gun.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had the Franchi Affinty in 20 last year. Total piece of crap. I like my Winchester much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I shoot the SX3 20ga as my primary gun, I absolutely love it. It has cycled every load Iv fed it, from lighter dove loads to 3” duck loads.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The SX4 is made in Portugal, not Belgium like the SX3......There is a difference and that is reflected in the price.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have 2 out of the 3 you mentioned. The Weatherby SA-08 and the Franchi Affinity. They are both solid guns and shoot well. Both are black synthetic with matte black 26" barrels. *The Franchi tends to rust in damp conditions.* Rem-oil has worked to avoid this from happening. *I would buy the camo version if you end up getting the Franchi.* I prefer gas operated over inertia, so I shoot the Weatherby SA-08 when waterfowl hunting. Light recoil and just a pleasure to shoot. The Franchi sometimes has cycling issues with light dove/trap loads, where the Weatherby comes with a heavy and light gas piston you can easily change out. Weatherby doesn't offer the SA-08 in a camo version, so you will want to wipe down the gun after wet hunts.
> 
> goosefreak shoots the SX3 20 gauge and utbigbull shoots the Winchester SX4. I'm sure they'll chime in with their experiences.


100% on the bold part for me. I otherwise like the gun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> A few years back up in Canada I started a thread about my buddy having issues with his SA08. He hauled that piece of $hit up there all because he didn't want to register his 390. He cussed that little 20 all week long. We cleaned it every afternoon. Every morning it was a one shot wonder. Here's a pic from last year while he was cleaning it. A $500 gun is what it is and won't be an heirloom gun.
> .


Interesting....I have 3 full seasons and thousands of shells through mine without one problem. It has been a fantastic $500 autoloader for me....I would buy another one if they had a camo version.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Interesting....I have 3 full seasons and thousands of shells through mine without one problem. It has been a fantastic $500 autoloader for me....I would buy another one if they had a camo version.


Going back through my pics he's had the SA08 6 years. First few years were fine. Then hiccups started to develop. It really never has liked reloads. JP is very meticulous about cleaning it and his loads. Then last year the action bar sleeve cracked. Weatherby did warranty it. He finally said F it no more & its getting traded in. Maybe he just got a lemon??

Looking back at this pic I can only imagine what it could of been if we had six shot volleys? I myself had the best hunting week of my life. Him not so much. I was knocking the $hit out of them & giggling at him cussing at that POS. He did get a sweet band that week though!

Every time someone suggests a SA08 I cringe and think of the troubles he's had and the stupid piston. For only a couple hundred dollars more what a person can get.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I broke down and joined the mighty 20 revolution right after last years season ended. I got a new SX4 20 with the 28” barrel and shadow blades camo. Itching to get after it this season with the new scatter gun and new excel boat I have on order. I’ll have two baby virgins to break in this season!! So far the SX4 has served me well busting clays. It is a dream to shoot and have had zero cycling issues.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Maybe he just got a lemon??


Maybe...our SA-08 has been flawless.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been shooting the M-2 for the last 7-8 years. works flawlessly. killed everything from doves to big honks. 20 is the new 12!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

stick&string89 said:


> I had the Franchi Affinty in 20 last year. Total piece of crap. I like my Winchester much better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting I have had mine for 5 years now and not a bit of trouble. What was going on with yours?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

JerryH said:


> A few years back up in Canada I started a thread about my buddy having issues with his SA08. He hauled that piece of $hit up there all because he didn't want to register his 390. He cussed that little 20 all week long. We cleaned it every afternoon. Every morning it was a one shot wonder. Here's a pic from last year while he was cleaning it. A $500 gun is what it is and won't be an heirloom gun.
> 
> I have a SX3 in a 20 and its a delight to shoot. Its been a great gun. When my little 390 gives up the ghost the SX3 will be my go to gun.


Cracked gas chamber! No wonder he was having issues.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I did a ton of research before buying my 20 auto. I narrowed it down to Franchi Affinity, Weatherby SA08, Benelli M2 or Winchester SX3. I liked the handling of the M2 the best, but I couldn't bear to spend that much money. I went with the SA08 instead. I love mine--points well, light weight, great trigger, and you can get it with a 28" barrel, which I did. The pistons are a little bit of an annoyance, but not so much that I would ever stop using the gun. It's my "go to" shotgun. 

I think all of your options are solid. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I shoot the M-2. Flawless. But I know nothing about the other options.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Going back through my pics he's had the SA08 6 years. First few years were fine. Then hiccups started to develop. It really never has liked reloads. JP is very meticulous about cleaning it and his loads. Then last year the action bar sleeve cracked. Weatherby did warranty it. He finally said F it no more & its getting traded in. Maybe he just got a lemon??
> 
> Looking back at this pic I can only imagine what it could of been if we had six shot volleys? I myself had the best hunting week of my life. Him not so much. I was knocking the $hit out of them & giggling at him cussing at that POS. He did get a sweet band that week though!
> 
> Every time someone suggests a SA08 I cringe and think of the troubles he's had and the stupid piston. For only a couple hundred dollars more what a person can get.


The 2 gas pistons don't bother me. If I shoot trap, doves or grouse I have the light load piston in, and once duck season rolls around the heavy piston is in to stay. If I thought this gun was a POS I would straight up say it. I hunt way too much to have a problem gun on my hands. I have sent many shotguns down the road, some brand new, because they just were not reliable. Maybe by year 6 I will be complaining, but for now I just can't because the gun has been excellent to me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My question is "why do you guys prefer the 28" barrels" I have been super happy with the 26" barrel on my 20 gauge. I ordered it that way. My 12 gauges all have 28" barrels, but I wouldn't hesitate to get one with a 26".....


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been leaning towards the Winchester most of the time, but it seems like everyone loves their SX3's, and with the SX4's being so new there isn't a lot of track record yet. I can't find a 20 gauge SX3 anywhere.

Pretty sure I've ruled out the Franchi at this point. It was towards the bottom of my list anyways. And if I decide to jump up in price and go with an inertia action, I'll jump all the way to the M2. I'm still just having a hard time stomaching $1400 out the door for a synthetic duck gun. I didn't even pay that much for my Beretta Onyx O/U or my Ruger Red Label All Weather O/U. 

I've always considered the 28" barrel to be more for the guy next to me in the blind than myself. I've had my bell ring by some shorter barrels, but that could be my jaded opinion. 

Thanks again for all the feedback and input. I value it, and it's weighing in to my decisions for sure.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gander311 said:


> I've been leaning towards the Winchester most of the time, but it seems like everyone loves their SX3's, and with the SX4's being so new there isn't a lot of track record yet. I can't find a 20 gauge SX3 anywhere.
> 
> Pretty sure I've ruled out the Franchi at this point. It was towards the bottom of my list anyways. And if I decide to jump up in price and go with an inertia action, I'll jump all the way to the M2. I'm still just having a hard time stomaching $1400 out the door for a synthetic duck gun. I didn't even pay that much for my Beretta Onyx O/U or my Ruger Red Label All Weather O/U.
> 
> ...


Jeremy, I paid $900 for my Beretta Onyx, but that was 20+ years ago. The Red Labels are way heavy for gauge, IMO, while the M-2 in 20 gauge is a wand. Mine is slightly used but excellent. I might be persuaded to make you a deal on mine and buy myself a new one if it will help you out. You would not regret it.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Jeremy, I paid $900 for my Beretta Onyx, but that was 20+ years ago. The Red Labels are way heavy for gauge, IMO, while the M-2 in 20 gauge is a wand. Mine is slightly used but excellent. I might be persuaded to make you a deal on mine and buy myself a new one if it will help you out. You would not regret it.


The best option yet!

So what is difference between the sx3 and the sx4 other than country of origin?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

gander311 said:


> I've been leaning towards the Winchester most of the time, but it seems like everyone loves their SX3's, and with the SX4's being so new there isn't a lot of track record yet. I can't find a 20 gauge SX3 anywhere..


Try Doug's Shoot N Sports off of Redwood in Taylorsville. That's where I got my SX3 20. They had to order it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> So what is difference between the sx3 and the sx4 other than country of origin?


This is Randy Wakemans opinion. I have read several others like it.
http://randywakeman.com/TheNotSoSuperWinchesterSX4Shotgun.htm


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jon, 
Getting rid of your M2,are you losing it Man?
If it has a 28”bbl please let me know what you want for it, I want another one.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Which is worse Portugal or Turkey? 

Sorry I couldn't help myself lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> Jon,
> Getting rid of your M2,are you losing it Man?
> If it has a 28"bbl please let me know what you want for it, I want another one.


26" barrels, but that's a non issue for me. It's more in proportion to gauge, anyway. I'd just buy a new one, so not a big deal. I'll be shooting one M-2 or another for the rest of my hunting career.

Wakefield didn't pull any punches in that review. Funny as hell.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

shaner said:


> Jon,
> Getting rid of your M2,are you losing it Man?
> If it has a 28"bbl please let me know what you want for it, I want another one.


If its threaded for a choke, doesnt anyone make barrel extensions that fit choke threads?

-DallanC


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’m funny that way, I like my guns just the way the factory makes them.
No after market chokes or gimmiky sighting products.
It is only one of my many, many issues....


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jon, I paid $950 for my Onyx, and I think around the same for my All Weather Red Label. I agree that that the Ruger is heavy for what it is. Definitely feels "clunkier" than the Onyx, but I fell oddly in love with the stainless steel over/under. It's sacrilege to most double barrel guys, but it really caught my attention at the time and I've enjoyed owning it. 

The SX4 reviews have me a bit timid. I'll try calling Dougs to see if they can still order a SX3. But truthfully I have some gift cards to Cabelas that would be nice to use on this purchase. Problem is, their gun counter is less than helpful, and from what I can discern they won't/can't order in anything special. 

Man, I'm a wishy-washy mess on this stupid choice for some reason. I need to just make up my [email protected] mind... 

Again, thanks again to all on this thread. Lots of great feedback.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> I'm funny that way, I like my guns just the way the factory makes them.
> No after market chokes or gimmiky sighting products.
> It is only one of my many, many issues....


Right with you, Shane. I think that the entire aftermarket choke thing is a triumph of marketing over reality. Especially compared to the M2 chokes, which are pretty long and cryo treated. The latter is probably not necessary, either, but doesn't hurt anything.

I don't care for all the hyped-up descriptive names. Just give me the constriction and I'm pretty sure that one of the five factory tubes will match up quite well.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gander311 said:


> Jon, I paid $950 for my Onyx, and I think around the same for my All Weather Red Label. I agree that that the Ruger is heavy for what it is. Definitely feels "clunkier" than the Onyx, but I fell oddly in love with the stainless steel over/under. It's sacrilege to most double barrel guys, but it really caught my attention at the time and I've enjoyed owning it.
> 
> The SX4 reviews have me a bit timid. I'll try calling Dougs to see if they can still order a SX3. But truthfully I have some gift cards to Cabelas that would be nice to use on this purchase. Problem is, their gun counter is less than helpful, and from what I can discern they won't/can't order in anything special.
> 
> ...


My 20 gauge RRL, first or second year of production in the original banjo box weighs right at 7#. Almost a pound heavier than it should because of the investment cast process used. My 20 gauge Beretta O/Us weigh 6# 2 oz. So there's that.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Jon do you still have that M2 you bought from TS?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Jon do you still have that M2 you bought from TS?


That was an M1, I think, and my buddy Tom bought it. It's stored at my house, though, as the only time he uses it is with me up north.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth, is correct about those SA-08. I ran one for 5 years, only cycling issues I had were an old box of 3” federal lead loads that the crimps swollen on, they stuck in the chamber sometimes.
I only stopped using mine because I upgraded to a M-2.

I have been interested in trying a sx4


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shaner said:


> I'm funny that way, I like my guns just the way the factory makes them.
> No after market chokes or gimmiky sighting products.
> It is only one of my many, many issues....


The main reason I use aftermarket chokes is because the extended length of the choke itself. I want to protect the end of the barrel from possibly bulging. It may never bulge with a factory tube, but I feel more comfortable having that extra 1 1/2".. If the factory tubes were extended length I probably would use them.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> My question is "why do you guys prefer the 28" barrels" I have been super happy with the 26" barrel on my 20 gauge. I ordered it that way. My 12 gauges all have 28" barrels, but I wouldn't hesitate to get one with a 26".....


I did a lot of reading on this. Some folks say the extra length and weight give the barrel a little more inertia, which leads to more stable pointing, better follow-through, and less whippiness. I bought into the argument. Based on my shooting last year, I don't know if it's true or not. 8)


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

gander311 said:


> But truthfully I have some gift cards to Cabelas that would be nice to use on this purchase. Problem is, their gun counter is less than helpful, and from what I can discern they won't/can't order in anything special.


Cabela's does their gun orders through the gun library, not the guys at the counter. Did you talk to someone in the library? In fact, that's how I got my SA08 with the 28" barrel.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> The main reason I use aftermarket chokes is because the extended length of the choke itself. I want to protect the end of the barrel from possibly bulging. It may never bulge with a factory tube, but I feel more comfortable having that extra 1 1/2".. If the factory tubes were extended length I probably would use them.


No reason to think that your barrel will bulge unless you have an obstruction. It's not clear that if you have an obstruction a longer choke tube will prevent a bulge. Not sure about the inertia thing, either. I've never bought an aftermarket choke tube and never will. But, I'm a late or never adopter.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I watched that review before I purchased my SX4. I guess he is the expert but someone must have peed in his cheerios that day as I believe his could not have been more wrong. I also found a lot of very good reviews for the SX4. I can now go by experience having owned both the SX3 and now the SX4. I have loved them both but for reliability I have had a better experience with the SX4. My SX3 was not a fan of laying in Canada wheat fields. I had to strip it down and thoroughly clean everyday if I didn't want to shoot a single shot the next day. I did an experiment with my SX4. I cleaned it thoroughly and then lubed with a Teflon dry spay. Basically used the method that the Gould brothers recommend. I then shot numerous trap, 5 stand and sporting clay rounds. I went 800 rounds before I had one hang up when the shell didn't pick up. Not something I would recommend but just a curiosity I had. My experience and that of my son who now also owns an SX4 is that for the money they are light quick pointing reliable shotguns. I cannot recommend them strongly enough.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Wakeman cracks me up. I get a kick out of watching his videos because he's such a sour pu$$. I don't give his reviews much thought either good or bad. Can anyone with a trap thrower in their backyard become a shotgun critic? 


I guess I should of read the review fowl posted. But in short what is the difference between the sx3 & sx4?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Wakeman cracks me up. I get a kick out of watching his videos because he's such a sour pu$$. I don't give his reviews much thought either good or bad. Can anyone with a trap thrower in their backyard become a shotgun critic?
> 
> I guess I should of read the review fowl posted. But in short what is the difference between the sx3 & sx4?


When I bought my sx4 20 this spring I was told and found it's basically a redesigned composite trigger guard and a few other minor changes is it.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Bigbull

So far would you give it a thumbs or down?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Thanks Bigbull
> 
> So far would you give it a thumbs or down?


So far I LOVE it! I'm itching to get it out in the marsh... so far, I have just had it out busting clays then patterning loads and chokes with it. Put probably 3-400 rounds through it and had no issues at all except one. First day I bought it, I went to add the extra recoil pad shim to lengthen the pull and the screw hole in the stock stripped. But I sent it in and they made it right and got it right back to me. Here's a pic of the trigger guard and safety on the sx4.


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

The SX4 is a great gun


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/20ga-weatherby-sa-08-semi-auto-shotgun-26/


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/20ga-weatherby-sa-08-semi-auto-shotgun-26/


Hey Jerry, thanks for posting up my listing. It is a good shooter, this gun just never gets used it as it is my backup gun and my benelli monte 20ga never lets me down.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/tristar-cobra-iii-bnib/


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/franchi-affinity-20-gauge-semi-auto-shotgun-2/

Jeremy they're coming out of the woodwork! Maybe he a M2 will pop up?


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

My weather sa-08 20 gauge is softshooting but requires lots of cleaning. My franchi 20 affinity inertia is a slightly cheaper version of my benelli M2. A fine shooter except for the rare dreaded "benelli click" misfire. I fondly remember each time that happened. My next gun is going to be an inertia Retay masai mara, currently on order. After reading and watching the reviews it looks to be very well built, easier to dis-assemble and re-assemble for cleaning better fitment and no plastic trigger assembly - without the "benelli click".


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Personally, I kind of like that Benelli click. Keeps you humble. Also makes for a good laugh.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

fatbikehunter said:


> My weather sa-08 20 gauge is softshooting but requires lots of cleaning. My franchi 20 affinity inertia is a slightly cheaper version of my benelli M2. A fine shooter except for the rare dreaded "benelli click" misfire. I fondly remember each time that happened. My next gun is going to be an inertia Retay masai mara, currently on order. After reading and watching the reviews it looks to be very well built, easier to dis-assemble and re-assemble for cleaning better fitment and no plastic trigger assembly - without the "benelli click".


I have had a Franchi Affinty now for 6 years and never had a click.duck loads to dove loads, The gun is flawless in my eye's and I would buy an affinity 3 or the Elite in a heartbeat. The gun is light and great fit for me. And great price for such a well built gun. I just got my wife the Affinty 3 compact and so far 4.5 boxes of dove loads through it and not one miss fire or failure to feed yet. She is very happy with her new gun and so am I because I wasn't sure if it was going to cycle the light loads reliably new out of the box.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

_Needed_ another 20ga, so ended up grabbing an Affinity 3 this afternoon. Hope to get it out this coming week on some ducks. See how its stacks up to the SA-08 we already have. Called around a bit to see who had what in inventory for 20ga auto's and there's not much around.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Nov 29, 2020)

I have thoroughly enjoyed my Beretta 3901 20ga. When I buy another 20ga it will probably be a M2.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

mtgreenheads said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed my Beretta 3901 20ga. When I buy another 20ga it will probably be a M2.


If by chance you ever grow tired of your 3901 20ga please let me know. Those are sweethearts!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife's been shooting a 20ga 870 for several years now... its been ok, she doesnt love the pump though. 

Gunnies had Tristar Raptor's for sale today and one followed me home as a surprise Christmas present for her. I dont mind cleaning gas'ers... I still shoot a 1100 and absolutely love that gun.

I would have gone with a Montefeltro in 20ga for her, but wow have prices gone sky high on those, $1150 on the low end, $1800 on the high end (paid $900 a year ago for my sons Montefeltro in 12GA). If I spent that kind of money on a gun for my wife, she'd shoot me with it LOL.

Most reviews are pretty positive on the Tristar if the owner does a little extra polishing of a few internal parts. We'll see how it goes when it warms up enough to go shoot some skeet. I think if it doesn't have cycling issues, she's going to like it way more than the pump. Overall, its probably only going to get a couple boxes through it a year... unlike cases of shells some of you guys shoot per year 


-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I got my wife the Mossberg SA-20 for Christmas, will keep you posted on how it works


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

My wife would be pissed if I got her a shotgun for Christmas.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

A couple of guys on here have the Tristar Raptor. I've shot one and like it a lot. Never any issues on the one I'm most familiar with. It's almost identical to the SA08 minus the interchangeable pistons, which I think is a plus.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I picked up a Franchi Affinity 3 this afternoon at the local SW - can't wait for my eight year old to slam a turkey with here in a few months.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Went out yesterday to shoot some skeet... it was great weather. My wifes new TriStar has a 50 round break in procedure using heavy high brass loads. The only ones I could find were some 3" faststeel, overkill for a poor clay pigeon but good enough to flex the action.

At 10 rounds, there was one fail to pick up a round... the next 40 ran flawlessly. After that, we switched over to light 7.5 Federal dove loads. The next 2 boxes again ran flawlessly. 


Wife was all smiles. Had her pick the largest piece after a breaking a pigeon, and try a 2nd shot. Something she could never attempt with 870.


So yea, its a good solid gun. No real issues other than the wierd way to load it compared to the Remington 1100's I'm used to.

My sons Benelli Montefeltro on the other hand, is having issues with the elevator and or its linkage hanging up on something. Really locks up hard, which in turn locks up the bolt. I've heard Benellis are POS's and now I'm seeing it first hand. Loved the gun at first... its only had 4 boxes at most through it. Shoulda went with a Beretta A400.


-DallanC


----------

